# Dash noise



## jbrenner (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello all. Wanted to share something I just went through in regards to noise coming from the general area of my dashboard. I have a 66 that I restored about 2 years ago. While I don't mind noise that is supposed to be there, random rattles, knocks and vibrations drive me insane. Ever since I completed the project I've made it a point every so often to locate and fix anything that was audible while driving down the road. Anyway, for some time I've had an intermittent knock coming from somewhere in the dash behind and/or around the steering column. I've gotten back under the dash a good 6 or 7 times over the last 12 months or so trying to locate the source and correct whatever was the cause...something loose, something rubbing against something else, etc. To this point I've had no success locating the noise and it had been driving me absolutely nuts. So today I decided to take another whack at it and get back under the dash. I tried a few different things with no change. I'd change something and drive it, but no effect on the noise. My other problem has been that I hadn't been able to recreate the noise while sitting in park. Anyway, after a few attempts today I became very frustrated and literally started randomly pushing and pulling on anything and everything just trying to get lucky. Finally after a few minutes I just happened to hit MY KEYS with my hand causing the door lock key that hangs from the key ring to swing and knock against the dash. I sat there staring, realizing my noise had been that key randomly hitting the dash all along as I drove and the car would hit bumps or drive along less than smooth roads. I was both thankful for finally locating the source of my misery and feeling completely stupid for not noticing something as simple as this sooner. Anyway, sorry for being so long winded, but was just one of those pulling your hair out situations. Glad I finally located it so that I can have some sanity back ??????


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

I was sitting in the passenger seat of my brother's relatively new car last year. He asked if I could hear the rattle, as his wife was really on his back about it. I reached up and moved his clip on visor garage remote an inch or 2. Rattle stopped. He swore a blue streak. When we got back to his house and he proudly proclaimed to his wife that the rattle was gone, she jumped all over him for not discovering it sooner. Of course it was one of those noises that you can't tell where it was coming from. About a month ago I finally convinced Dodge to replace the blower motor in my '13 Durango. There was a whine they couldn't hear. Whine now gone.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

I carry a lot of keys and apparently everyone in my family has because right below the ignition switch the paint is wore off from years apon years of keys hanging. I too have heard the rattle only to realize what it was later. Ha let's blame it on a design flaw fellas ha


----------



## jbrenner (Apr 15, 2013)

Amen brother. Glad to hear I'm not the only one. Onward and upward!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a separate key ring for the GTO with only those two keys so there's not the weight of the other keys on the tumbler. Plus then I don't hear that noise.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

you need louder pipes.


----------

